# Richard "Limo" Tanaka



## LawDog (Apr 8, 2007)

Professor Richard "Limo" Tanaka.
This week Professor Tanaka passed to the other side. Professor Tanaka was a life long friend to SGM Sonny Gascon. He was a friend and instructor to Professor M. Rash. Web site info.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2007)

.


----------



## jdinca (Apr 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 8, 2007)

Many of the masters seem to be leaving us


----------



## Tames D (Apr 8, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 8, 2007)

.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 9, 2007)

....
:asian:


----------



## donald (Apr 9, 2007)

May The Lord Jesus bless, and keep all those in mourning.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## MJS (Apr 9, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2007)

May he rest in Peace

:asian:


----------

